# The Metal Bracelet Option on The Oris Diver Sixty-Five



## robattopper

*The Metal Bracelet Option on The Oris Diver Sixty-Five*

In addition to the Carl Brashear Limited Edition announced and reviewed last month, Oris has also released a stainless steel bracelet version for our favorite under $2,000 watch of 2015, the Oris Divers Sixty-Five. This post takes a look at this new option.

There are several 1960s design elements in the bracelet, but the piece is more refined and substantial than even the best of 1960s era dive bracelets. In their new bracelet, Oris appears to have successively joined vintage design with modern technology to produce a long sought after option for both current and prospective owners of the popular Divers Sixty-Five.

First, let's talk about the clasp. It features a series of five adjustment positions. This reminds me of the mid-1960s bracelets that featured up to ten adjustment positions. This is a departure from clasps found on modern Oris dive watches, such as their Aquis or ProDiver collections, which typically provide only one such adjustment.

Like the rubber strap, the metal bracelet features a period correct taper. The bracelet measures 20mm at the case lugs and tapers to 14mm at the clasp. Though I am not a vintage bracelet expert by any stretch, these proportions seem similar to vintage pieces like the Omega 1171 (see the photo comparison below). The links on the Divers Sixty-Five bracelet are much flatter and longer than this type of Omega and instead remind me of Rolex Oyster bracelets of the 1960s.

Though it looks like it would weigh about the same as vintage 1960s bracelets, the Divers Sixty-Five bracelet has surprising heft for its dimensions. I'm used to holding bracelets of this era style and having them feel light. As a point of comparison, the Divers Sixty-Five bracelet weighs sixty-four grams while the Omega 1171 weighs a mere forty-one grams. On the wrist, bracelets of this era can also give a sense of imbalance or top heaviness because of the contrasting weight of the watch case. That is not so with the Divers Sixty-Five on bracelet which provides a comfortable and surprisingly balanced fit.

Featuring a brushed finish throughout, this new bracelet sports an attractive yet subdued look. The end links fit perfectly flush to the case and the inner links are thinner than on other Oris dive bracelets. This new offering adds a comfortable all-season option for both new and current owners of the Divers Sixty-Five.

Available in both the standard black dial and the new and "Deauville" blue dial, the Oris Divers Sixty-Five on a bracelet retails for $2,099. The stainless steel bracelet can be purchased separately for $300.









_The Oris Divers Sixty-Five on rubber strap (left) and the new stainless steel bracelet (right)._









_Another view of the Divers Sixty-Five on rubber strap and bracelet. _









_Note the brushed clasp and long links of the Divers Sixty-Five bracelet._









_A look of the clasp and available adjustment positions of the Oris Divers Sixty-Five bracelet._









_The end link of the Oris Divers Sixty-Five bracelet fits perfectly to the case. _









_The taper of the case to the clasp on the Oris Divers Sixty-Five bracelet. _









_A vintage Omega 1171 bracelet features similar taper with smaller clasp._









_View of the long links of the Divers Sixty-Five bracelet._









_Inside view of the Divers Sixty-Five stainless steel bracelet and clasp. _









_A look at the mechanicals of the Divers Sixty-Five clasp._


----------



## BrentYYC

You just gave me a great idea. I'm going to try the 1171 bracelet from my '69 Speedmaster on my Sixty-Five and see if it fits.


----------



## johneh

Are the pins in the bracelet just friction pins?


----------



## robattopper

BrentYYC said:


> You just gave me a great idea. I'm going to try the 1171 bracelet from my '69 Speedmaster on my Sixty-Five and see if it fits.


Please post pictures if it does.


----------



## GDub

The game just got real. Love it even more on the bracelet.


----------



## BrentYYC

robattopper said:


> Post pictures if it does.


Unfortunately the bracelet end pieces are a few microns too wide to squeeze fully between the lugs. I would need to file or grind them very slightly to fit, which I'm not about to do.

While I was looking in my strap box, though, I found a black, Hamilton, canvas Nato with off-white stitching that matches the lume of the Sixty-Five. It looks great.


----------



## tsteph12

Thank you for posting Rob. Does the new bracelet feature a diver extension mechanism?


----------



## COZ

Don't care for the taper to 14mm. Took the OEM rubber off my piece because it was too narrow, like the width of the textile straps better.


----------



## commanche

14 mm width at the clasp?? That's a bit turn-off. But nice review and pictures!


----------



## Buchmann69

I just placed an order yesterday for the new bracelet, but will have to wait 4 weeks or longer until they are in stock again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nesal

Awesome review thank you! 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Even flaunting a bracelet I'm still not loving the 65. The bronze LE on the other hand is a totally different ball game.


----------



## shelfcompact

Love the taper and skinny bracelet.
Just not on this watch. Tropic strap still looks best.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Oh wow. That taper is more pronounced than I had thought.


----------



## Squeezealexio

the bracelt doesnt look bad but i would still opt for the tropic strap


----------



## Hands90

I'd buy an off brand bracelet 

StrapCode


----------



## ViperGuy

This is a nice option, but I like mine better on NATO's, rubber or leather. To me, this watch doesn't go as well with a bracelet as it does with the others. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## moofoo45

Nice watch!


----------



## futurepx

Did anyone opt for the bracelet? Would love to hear real world opinions of the 14mm clasp and on the wrist shots!


----------



## autofiend

Posted this a while back along with some others on the original 65 thread a while back.


----------



## Buchmann69

Mine just arrived


----------



## autofiend

Buchmann69 said:


> Mine just arrived


Congrats! Make sure to use the springbars supplied with the bracelet. Will save you some major aggravation.


----------



## futurepx

Thank you for sharing!



autofiend said:


> Posted this a while back along with some others on the original 65 thread a while back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Taper


----------



## Bradjhomes

That is some serious taper. I imagine it's very comfortable, but not sure if I'd like the look of that on the underside of my wrist.


----------



## Buchmann69

Bradjhomes said:


> That is some serious taper. I imagine it's very comfortable, but not sure if I'd like the look of that on the underside of my wrist.


Agreed, some serious taper. I'm ok with it though. I think the taper suits the vibe of this Oris 65 very nicely. It's a fun change from all my other watches & bracelets.

And you're right, it is a very comfortable bracelet and with 2 half links and 5 micro adjusts, it's very easy to attain a perfect fit.


----------



## shelfcompact

You know what, I've changed my mind about this bracelet.
Love the taper, and looks really nice on your wrist!


----------



## Julienskis

Buchmann69 said:


> Mine just arrived


Where did you buy the metal bracelet ?


----------



## JRMARTINS

Love the look! Taper seems fine, this or the new Tudor BB are on my radar for a major watch purchase this year. I'm just hoping the Mrs. won't cut off any important parts of me when I do.


----------



## Buchmann69

Julienskis said:


> Where did you buy the metal bracelet ?


http://www.lesliewatch.com/


----------



## Julienskis

Buchmann69 said:


> http://www.lesliewatch.com/


Thanks !


----------



## futurepx

I gotta say, the taper down to 14mm is definitely extreme but at the same time it adds to the vintage appeal.


----------



## Bbpatrick

Wow I'm really a fan of the bracelet, I love to taper too!


----------



## JRMARTINS

futurepx said:


> I gotta say, the taper down to 14mm is definitely extreme but at the same time it adds to the vintage appeal.


Does it have solid end links? Thanks


----------



## autofiend

JRMARTINS said:


> Does it have solid end links? Thanks


Yes.


----------



## DangerZone

JRMARTINS said:


> Love the look! Taper seems fine, this or the new Tudor BB are on my radar for a major watch purchase this year. I'm just hoping the Mrs. won't cut off any important parts of me when I do.


I have looked at both too. I thought I preferred the Black Bay, but now I am not so sure. The Sixty-five has a sleeker fit. The case isn't nearly as bulky.


----------



## DangerZone

How does this bracelet stack up quality wise to an Omega? I am in the market for a beater but I am wanting to save a bit of coin vs buying a higher end brand because I know I will damage it.


----------



## autofiend

DangerZone said:


> How does this bracelet stack up quality wise to an Omega? I am in the market for a beater but I am wanting to save a bit of coin vs buying a higher end brand because I know I will damage it.


Fit, finish and quality are very high. It does use friction pins (not my favorite) for the removable links.

The links are solid and have a nice heft. It is a slim bracelet (depth profile of the links are shallow) and the end clasp is dual deployant and well made.

I personally wouldn't get it as a "beater", but it's your watch.


----------



## DangerZone

autofiend said:


> Fit, finish and quality are very high. It does use friction pins (not my favorite) for the removable links.
> 
> The links are solid and have a nice heft. It is a slim bracelet (depth profile of the links are shallow) and the end clasp is dual deployant and well made.
> 
> I personally wouldn't get it as a "beater", but it's your watch.


Why not? would it not hold up? I currently switch between a few Seiko 5 models, but am wanting something I like more.


----------



## autofiend

DangerZone said:


> Why not? would it not hold up? I currently switch between a few Seiko 5 models, but am wanting something I like more.


It's too nice IMO.


----------



## raymondswong

How much does the bracelet cost separately? And how long does it take to arrive from Oris?

Thank you!


----------



## mario24601

Also looking at the 65 or black Bay for my next watch. Still can't decide. Anyone have both or any feedback to share? Thanks 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerZone

mario24601 said:


> Also looking at the 65 or black Bay for my next watch. Still can't decide. Anyone have both or any feedback to share? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


I am in your same boat. Have you tried them both on? You should. They fit differently. I wish I had more experience with them both because I have only worm them in stores, but I'll tell you my opinions and I hope others chime in too. 
I am really attracted to the Tudor Black Bay because the snow flake hands and the big crown among other things. But it always feels too big. Maybe this would change if I wore it longer. When I tried the Oris 65 on, I immediately loved the fit. The case feel perfectly sized and I love a domed crystal (my favorite watch is my Speedmaster Professional). The fit reminded me of my brothers Rolex Submariner 16800, which I think is a perfect fit for a diver. But I didn't wear the 16800 and the 65 back to back so maybe my memory was off. Is there anyone here that has a lot of experience with the 16800 and the Oris 65? Could you compare and contrast the fit? Thanks.


----------



## mario24601

Great feedback thanks. I'll have to find oris to try it on. I agree BB does feel big at times. Most of my watches have begun to feel a bit too large with exception of vintage Omega 300, which just feels perfect in size. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tankbullock

I'm wanting to take my bracelet off and put it on a nato but the springbar access looks a bit odd compared to what I'm used to. I'm a bit lacking technically but can usually remove a strap etc. It's just the bracelet on this 65 doesn't seem to allow access to the level changing point of the springbar at the regular place for me to get my tool in place. Nothing to grip the tool too, to be able to slide it across and out, if that makes sense?

Like I said, I'm no watch smith and am probably missing something very obvious, but if anyone who has removed there's, could help point me in the right direction, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tankbullock

Got it sorted with a magnifying glass. Everything was where it should be, I just couldn't see it!


----------



## Spiker

The '65 was made for a NATO. I bought mine on the bracelet but have had it on NATO's since bringing it home!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Spiker said:


> The '65 was made for a NATO. I bought mine on the bracelet but have had it on NATO's since bringing it home!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Got mine on a NATO today


----------



## imaginager

Has anyone found a metal bracelet option other than what ORIS offers? Looking at links, not mesh...


----------



## thomasrhee

Just got mine as a birthday gift a few days ago. Love it. The Tudor Black Bay Black will be my next watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

thomasrhee said:


> Just got mine as a birthday gift a few days ago. Love it. The Tudor Black Bay Black will be my next watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call, thinking about the Tudor BB Dark myself


----------



## thomasrhee

Obligatory shot of the Diver Sixty Five.


----------



## KevG123

imaginager said:


> Has anyone found a metal bracelet option other than what ORIS offers? Looking at links, not mesh...


I have the bracelet fitted from my Seiko SARG009 - fits great

Plenty of pics on my Instagram account - KevG1962

Has anyone noticed that there seems to be two different versions of the Oris tropic strap being supplied with the sixty five? Mine has a nicely tapered version where some pics/video reviews show a non tapered version..


----------



## BrentYYC

KevG123 said:


> Has anyone noticed that there seems to be two different versions of the Oris tropic strap being supplied with the sixty five? Mine has a nicely tapered version where some pics/video reviews show a non tapered version..


I haven't seen any. Can you provide any links to pictures or posts?

EDIT: I went looking and what I found was a non-tapered strap on the pre-production version, (before they made final tweaks to the production version of the watch). The pic below is from a March 2015 pre-Basel report by Fratello Watches, and it shows a non (or slightly) tapered strap with pointed tail and two keepers (the production version has a blunted tail in addition to being tapered by 4mm and having a single, wide, keeper). One of the other changes they made is that the black Nato with a nifty deployant clasp shown at Basel as a second option didn't make the cut, and the production version became a tan, two-piece, fabric strap.

I think it's probably safe to say that they aren't selling two different versions of the tropic strap, and that any pics showing otherwise are of early pre-production versions.


----------



## futurepx

KevG123 said:


> I have the bracelet fitted from my Seiko SARG009 - fits great
> 
> Plenty of pics on my Instagram account - KevG1962


Hm I would have never thought! I have that bracelet too and if I had known I could have saved a few bucks!


----------



## Bradjhomes

KevG123 said:


> I have the bracelet fitted from my Seiko SARG009 - fits great
> 
> Plenty of pics on my Instagram account - KevG1962
> 
> Has anyone noticed that there seems to be two different versions of the Oris tropic strap being supplied with the sixty five? Mine has a nicely tapered version where some pics/video reviews show a non tapered version..


Just had a look at your IG. Turns out I'm following you anyway but certainly never twigged that wasn't an OEM bracelet.

One of the reasons I wasn't too upset to sell mine was the extreme taper on the bracelet. On a Seiko one it may have lasted longer.


----------



## KevG123

Ah, that explains it!


----------



## KevG123




----------



## KevG123

Bradjhomes said:


> Just had a look at your IG. Turns out I'm following you anyway but certainly never twigged that wasn't an OEM bracelet.
> 
> One of the reasons I wasn't too upset to sell mine was the extreme taper on the bracelet. On a Seiko one it may have lasted longer.


Its not a spot on precision fit but still really really good


----------



## KevG123

futurepx said:


> Hm I would have never thought! I have that bracelet too and if I had known I could have saved a few bucks!


It was complete luck I thought to try it


----------



## futurepx

KevG123 said:


> It was complete luck I thought to try it


Clever!


----------



## NotAnotherHobby

Love that color combo, where did you get your strap from? My 65 is in the mail should be here by Tuesday can't wait..



Buchmann69 said:


> Got mine on a NATO today
> View attachment 7942114


----------



## Buchmann69

NotAnotherHobby said:


> Love that color combo, where did you get your strap from? My 65 is in the mail should be here by Tuesday can't wait..


Thanks and congrats on your incoming

Here you go:


----------



## dukembla

After five days of my new Sixty-Five the bracelet has really started to grow on me.

I'm basically bracelet guy and don't like much natos and I'm bit lazy to swap leather straps too. Today I wore nato for six hours and started to miss the bracelet.
When I was still considering this watch I thought the bracelet tapering so much down to 14mm is a bit too extreme (=girly) but I noticed how comfortable it is when comparing to my Damasko or Ingenieur. 
Of course the build quality with those push pins are not on same level but nevertheless the bracelet really fits the bill and clasp is solid. I highly recommend to get one.

Today I got rid of the half link that was bothering my eye. Because of those micro-adjusts I could easily replace it with full link.









I had pretty rough & simple tools for the job. I have used to work with more sophisticated tools like Damasko's torx driver or toothpicks with Cartier patented links in Ingy.








The "hammer" is from my grandpa. A really good one actually.


----------



## KoolKat

KevG123 said:


> I have the bracelet fitted from my Seiko SARG009 - fits great
> 
> Plenty of pics on my Instagram account - KevG1962
> 
> Has anyone noticed that there seems to be two different versions of the Oris tropic strap being supplied with the sixty five? Mine has a nicely tapered version where some pics/video reviews show a non tapered version..


Hi Kev, do you mind sharing a photo of your Oris 65 on a SARG009 bracelet please? I've searched your instagram account but am not able to locate that particular watch. Sorry if I have missed it. Also, is it a 40mm or 42mm? Thanks.


----------



## KoolKat

Found the pics in instagram. Please disregard my earlier post. Sorry about that !


----------



## spoonman

I'm not on IG - can you share the picture here (please and thanks)?


----------



## KoolKat

spoonman said:


> I'm not on IG - can you share the picture here (please and thanks)?


I don't have IG account either. You just need to scroll all the way down and you should be able to see the pics. Out of courtesy for the owner of the photos and copyright issues I don't think I should be posting his pics here, sorry.


----------



## mplsabdullah

KoolKat said:


> I don't have IG account either. You just need to scroll all the way down and you should be able to see the pics. Out of courtesy for the owner of the photos and copyright issues I don't think I should be posting his pics here, sorry.


If its on IG its already out in the public. As long as you acknowledge that they are not your pics there really shouldn't be a problem. Unless they specifically keep their IG private and or tell people not to share.


----------



## old45

Any place on the internet you can still order these bracelets separate?


----------

